# 811 and DVD recorder



## chewey (Jul 28, 2004)

anybody know of a dvd recorder that the 811 is able to turn on and off with the IR blaster?


----------



## chewey (Jul 28, 2004)

anybody out there?


----------



## rocatman (Nov 28, 2003)

You may want to try over at the AVSForum DVD Recorder forum site:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=106


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

In another thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=47978

The last poster says that the Pioneer recorders work.


----------

